# LJUBLJANA | Sugar Factory & Fabiani Bridge



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 30.9.2011 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 9.10.2011 (1/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 9.10.2011 (2/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 9.10.2011 (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 9.10.2011 (4/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update 29.10.2011 (Fabiani Bridge) (1/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update 29.10.2011 (Fabiani Bridge) (2/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update 29.10.2011 (Crossing od Roška road and Poljanski embankment ) (3/6) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update 29.10.2011 (Crossing od Roška road and Poljanski embankment ) (4/6) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*5.Construction update 29.10.2011 (Crossing od Roška road and Poljanski embankment ) (5/6) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*6.Construction update 29.10.2011 (renovated road) (6/6) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update (Fabiani Bridge) 11.11.2011 (1/4):cheers::cheers::banana:*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update (Fabiani Bridge 11.11.2011) (2/4):cheers::cheers::banana:*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update (Crossing of Roška road and Poljanski embankment 11.11.2011) (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update (Crossing of Roška road and Poljanski embankment 11.11.2011) (4/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update (fabiani Bridge) 4.12.2011 (1/6) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update (fabiani Bridge) 4.12.2011 (2/6) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update of Roška and Poljanski embankment 4.12.2011 (3/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*4.Construction update of Roška and Poljanski embankment 4.12.2011 (4/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*5.Construction update of Roška and Poljanski embankment 4.12.2011 (5/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*6.Construction update of Roška and Poljanski embankment 4.12.2011 (6/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Construction update (Fabiani Bridge) 10.12.2011 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Construction update Crossing of Roška road and Poljanski embankment 10.12.2011 (2/3) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.Construction update Crossing of Roška road and Poljanski embankment 10.12.2011 (3/3) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Cunstruction update 25.12.2011*

*Renovate Crossing of Roška road and Poljanski embankment *



*Fabiani Bridbe*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Fabiani Bridge 6.1.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 29.1.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update 21.2.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 9.4.2012 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 9.4.2012 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Crossing of Njegoševa and Zaloška street 9.4.2012 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 22.4.2012 (1/5) 
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 22.4.2012 (2/5) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Crossing of Njegoševa and Zaloška street 22.4.2012 (3/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Crossing of Njegoševa and Zaloška street 22.4.2012 (4/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 22.4.2012 (5/5)*


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shots, keep up the good work! The city looks very empty in these pictures doesn't it?


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dallas star said:


> Great shots, keep up the good work! The city looks very empty in these pictures doesn't it?


Yes, road is empty, because today is Sunday and the road in opened just in one way.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

....


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 5.5.2012 (1/4)*

*Bridge 1. part*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 5.5.2012 (2/4)*

*Bridge 1. part*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 5.5.2012 (3/4)*

*View from garage 2. part*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 5.5.2012 (4/4)*

*Crossing of Njegoševa and Zaloška street 3. part*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 12.5.2012 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 12.5.2012 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 12.5.2012 (3/3)*

*Crossing of Njegoševa and Zaloška street *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.5.2012 (1/4) *

*Bridge*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.5.2012 (2/4) *

*Bridge*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.5.2012 (3/4) *

*Crossing of Njegoševa and Zaloška street *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.5.2012 (4/4) *

*Crossing of Njegoševa and Zaloška street *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 25.5.2012 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 25.5.2012 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge at night 16.6.2012*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

One of ther most beautiful bridges:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

It would be the longest bridge which crosses the river Ljubljanica.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 17.6.2012 (1/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 17.6.2012 (2/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 17.6.2012 (3/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 17.6.2012 (4/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 17.6.2012 (5/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 17.6.2012 (6/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 17.6.2012 (7/7)*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

In quite a few pictures, I see a grey windowless building right next to the bridge. it looks pretty old... are there any plans to renovate it?


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> In quite a few pictures, I see a grey windowless building right next to the bridge. it looks pretty old... are there any plans to renovate it?




It building is protected monument and in the first post you can see plans. We must not demolished it. When they will start to build it no one does not know. I think it would not be soon because in costs 120.000.000 euros and Ljubljana does not have money for this big projects now.


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

I think that you mean Cukrarna (ex Sugar Factory)



Lion007 said:


> *Cukrarna 17.9.2011*


Yes there are renovation plans..in this building will be anteroom of an administrative center..but when this will happen i dont know... that is a big question

This is how its going to look like










ULALA ( like Miran Ališič would say) I was overtaken by Lion


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^Very beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

As I said it is question, when they will start to build it.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 23.6.2012 (1/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 23.6.2012 (2/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 23.6.2012 (3/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 23.6.2012 (4/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 23.6.2012 (5/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 27.6.2012 (1/10)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 27.6.2012 (2/10)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 27.6.2012 (3/10)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 27.6.2012 (4/10)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice progress.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.7.2012 (1/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.7.2012 (2/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.7.2012 (3/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.7.2012 (4/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.7.2012 (5/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.7.2012 (6/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.7.2012 (7/7)*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Seems like it's almost finished.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

It will be opened this month, but you never know. In our bureaucracy are many problems.hno::bash:


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 1.8.2012 (1/8)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 1.8.2012 (2/8)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 1.8.2012 (3/8)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 1.8.2012 (4/8)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 1.8.2012 (5/8)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 1.8.2012 (6/8)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 1.8.2012 (7/8)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 1.8.2012 (8/8)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (1/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (2/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (3/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (2/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (3/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (4/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (5/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (7/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (6/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (7/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (8/9)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Fabiani bridge 19.8.2012 (9/9)*


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Ljubljana and Slovenia in general continue to amaze me - this country has so high level of architecture, which is absolutely unusual in former East-bloc. That can be nicely seen on these pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Finished and opened Fabiani bridge 22.8.2012 (1/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Finished and opened Fabiani bridge 22.8.2012 (4/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Finished and opened Fabiani bridge 22.8.2012 (2/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Finished and opened Fabiani bridge 22.8.2012 (3/6)*

*And night pics*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Finished and opened Fabiani bridge 22.8.2012 (4/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Finished and opened Fabiani bridge 22.8.2012 (5/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Finished and opened Fabiani bridge 22.8.2012 (6/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

The most beautiful bridge in Ljubljana


----------

